# Bendix Two Speed Disassembly and Cleaning



## balloontirecruiser

Does anyone here have experience with the Bendix Two Speed manual shifter hubs? Do they take a great deal of experience to disassemble and clean properly? Are they very hard to put back together? I consider myself to be mechanically inclined and able and am good with tools, but I've never disassembled or cleaned a Bendix manual shift two speed hub. I am very comfortable with coaster brake hubs, and have cleaned and rebuilt probably a dozen or more New Departure and Bendix single speed hubs in the past year without a problem. I've got some excellent diagrams and procedures, and would like to try my hand at cleaning and rebuilding a Bendix two speed, I'm just not sure whether it is above my skill level. I don't really like to ride on rims I haven't cleaned and re-luricated, so I may just bite the bullet and give it a shot. Any help, thoughts, or advice is appreciated. Thanks!

...and Happy New Year.


----------



## Mybluevw

They are no bad to rebuild if you have the manual. Here is a link to some more info.
http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm
You will need a tool to remove the cone locknut. I made mine from a piece of 3/8" pipe.


----------



## balloontirecruiser

*Thanks!*

That link seems like it will be useful. Thank you!


----------



## Gordon

*Bendix manual 2 speed*

They are not difficult. If you find you need anything for the hub I have replacement parts.

There is no cone nut on the manual Bendix, only the automatic hubs.


----------

